# Salt mine, Klodawa, Poland Dec.2009



## Marraf (Dec 28, 2009)

A few photos of a salt mine located in central Poland. Mine is in use. The level of 600m is available for tourists. Special place. Next year we plan to enter the 450m level, closed since 1987. Interesting place.























This is my first topic on this page. I think I will get up to show you some more of my trips. Thank you for quick activation.

Thanks for visiting.


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi Marraf.

Welcome to the forum. 

You have just made me a jealous man.  
That mine is amazing. The pic of the rail sidings is great. Do you have any more pics??


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow me too, me jealous, is that metre gauge rail line, salt mines always boggle me, the scale, the roof spans, the kilometres, the depth, the amount of chips you'd need....................


----------



## Badoosh (Dec 28, 2009)

Indeed this awesome. Excellent pics.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Dec 29, 2009)

That looks great. I used to live very close to one but they stopped doing tours a few years back. I expect it would be equally good if not better.

M


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Dec 29, 2009)

Stunning... Love the photo's..


----------



## graybags (Dec 29, 2009)

*Salt*

Is that the one with the church near Kracow ?

G


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 29, 2009)

What a great place to be open to visitors. Fab pics.


----------



## smileysal (Dec 29, 2009)

Oooooooooooooooooooh I love mines, but I really do like this, especially those sidings. Drooling at this in fact.  Very, very nice work, I wish we could go and have a look in the ones in Cheshire, wish they did tours again.

Excellent pics Marraf, 

 Sal


----------



## kevsy21 (Dec 29, 2009)

deffo agreed,would like to have a wander through there


----------



## phill.d (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome location there.Great pics too!
I REALLY love that place. Great first post. Well done indeed!


----------



## sallybear (Jan 11, 2010)

Also love those sidings, great first post look forward to more from you


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 11, 2010)

good pictures and a interesting looking place


----------

